# Patch (Ocean's Eleven)



## patchypony (26 October 2014)

Trying to track down my old pony Patch - last seen near Reading. My first loan pony who taught me a lot! Just trying to make sure he is in a loving home or up for sales etc  

Thanks!


----------



## charlie76 (29 October 2014)

Do you have any pics ?


----------



## patchypony (30 October 2014)

Yes - i'll DM you one. Sorry completely forgot to add a description in! Patch is a 14.2 skewbald pony - light build, has EMS and used to have a seedy toe (might have gone now).


----------



## patchypony (30 October 2014)

Any ideas how I upload pictures?!


----------



## Behati (15 December 2014)

I used tinypic to upload them and then just pasted the links into the text box. There is a way to actually upload them as pictures but im new here so havent figured it out yet.

http://tinypic.com/


----------



## patchypony (31 May 2015)

<a href="http://tinypic.com?ref=358cci1" target="_blank"><img src="http://i61.tinypic.com/358cci1.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>


----------



## patchypony (31 May 2015)

Does that picture work?


----------



## patchypony (31 May 2015)

Okay so that doesn't work, he is the horse in my profile pic!


----------

